# 2008 tfsi 3.2



## mckeysue (May 23, 2020)

Oh guys I am looking at buying the tfsi 3.2 petrol and the traction control light is on, is this an easy fix or should I not buy it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
It could be a simple fix, but requires a fault scan to pinpoint the problem, otherwise just guessing.
Hoggy.


----------



## mckeysue (May 23, 2020)

Ok thanks any major issues about this model that I might have to deal with IE gearbox


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My standard reply for would be MK2 owners

Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, but that could just be that particular car.
Hoggy.


----------



## mckeysue (May 23, 2020)

Thank you for the info will definitely use this. And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

